# Root Tabs causing murky water?



## megz357 (Aug 13, 2014)

I've just set up my new 10 gallon tank, transferred my cycled filter and some gravel my 5 gallon as well as my three ADF's. I bought 4 live plants for the tank, seashem flourish, and some root tabs. When I added the root tabs under the gravel they dissolved and have caused the water to become really murky. Is this normal? I thought maybe the water would settle after a couple hours but it's stayed the same. Should I do a partial water change tomorrow? Is there something I can buy that will help to clear the water?


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

I think seachem's root tabs are slow release and take months to completely dissolve. See if you can pull one out and check if its still the same size as when you put it in.

Cloudy/murky water might be a side effect of a new tank. Give it time. It might clear up on its own without having to treat it chemically.


----------



## megz357 (Aug 13, 2014)

The root tabs are API root tabs. They started dissolving the minute they touched water.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

Sorry, I just assumed Seachem. But they should still work the same.

When you say they dissolve as soon as they touch the water, do you mean the millions of micro bubbles that fizz to the surface? That's simply the trapped air being released through the pores.


----------



## megz357 (Aug 13, 2014)

No I mean they start dissolving completely. I found a few old threads from others dealing with the same problem. Apparently it's not uncommon. I made sure to push the tabs all the way down under the gravel and my gravel is a good 2inches deep. They pretty much start crumbling immediately and turn into almost a paste. If you're using typical aquarium gravel like me then it just slips through the cracks and dissolves into the water causing it to go a murky green. It can also cause nitrate spikes. I did two back to back 50% water changes and will be doing another today and trying to vacuum out the remainder of the root tabs. Will not be using that product again. May try the Seachem ones and see if they're better but going to read up on them more first.


----------



## Boshia (Aug 14, 2014)

Megz, I've had the same problem with mine in that they immediately start to dissolve. Fortunately though I use sand, so only the top of the sand where I pushed it into becomes rust colored. They do make the tank foggy if they're not buried immediately.


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

Boshia I just noticed my black sand being rust colored where the tabs are buried. We don't have fish in our tank just yet, only the plants, and it's a slight murky green as well. I assumed it's from the fishless tank and the root tabs because it was clear as could be before I added the tabs.

At least I"m not the only one


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I've never had issue with root tabs dissolving before they were buried in the substrate, but I use gel-capped osmocote +, the capsules hold up for the few seconds they're in the water column. Speaking of which I was thinking of stuffing root tabs in my 55g soon.


----------

